# Modula MT's finished



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

I built the Seas TBFC/G version and I'm very pleased with how they turned out. 
A huge thanks to Jon Marsh for the design and to Mad and PE for being such great companies to deal with. Credit for the great bracing idea goes to Dan B. Thanks to John Krutke and Mark K whose driver test-results gave me the confidence to choose this project.

My greatest challenge was getting the heavy-flaked oak veneer on and sanded smooth (this veneer has lots of voids), then finished with oil-based satin poly. The baffles, bottom and back were sprayed with a couple of coats of marine flat black, rubbed down with 000 synthetic steel wool, then sprayed with Varathane Professional oil-based indoor clear satin poly. This finish is almost a perfect match for the RS180 and TBFC/G drivers.

Oh, and the sound? 

Wow! 




























Cheers, Bruce


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice job on that port. Did you just connect the PVC/Tube inside of the enclosure and roundover the edges?

Edit: Nice job on the project as a whole....how do they integrate with the Audax speakers? (are there even used in the same system??)


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow,nice work.:T Great attention to detail with the perfect edges on the veneer and the rounded port.
Great choice of tweeter as well, that SEAS unit is a little sweety.I hope someday to try a pair of those RS180's.


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

> Edit: Nice job on the project as a whole....how do they integrate with the Audax speakers? (are there even used in the same system??)


I am pretty sure that Bruce is using them in separate systems. We are both looking forward to Jon's 3-way using the RS52. I was getting a little impatient a few days ago and almost considered building Dennis Murphy's center, but I'll wait for Jon's. It should be reallllly nice, and match very well with the NataliePs and MTs.


----------



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Exocer, F1Fan and WillyD,
Yes, they are used as different systems. I'm a little torn about the Audax HT's. They are great speakers and I'm using the Audax WMTW center with the four Modula MT's at present. I'd love to have a WMTW center that matches the MT's.

But like Willy, I'm just waiting for Jon Marsh (God, he must be busy!!) to find the time to cook-up an RS180-based WMTW raying:. He has mentioned using the RS52 mid, as Willy noted, and perhaps will even incorporate a ribbon tweeter. Now that would be sweet:heehee: 
Hey Willy, I'm glad to hear that there's someone else besides me in the lineup waiting for this center.:T 

Also, Jon's just posted non-BSC versions of the Modula MT crossover, but at present only for the RS28-based version of the MT's. I believe he'll be coming up with a Seas-based version as well though. I'll probably build a couple of these for surrounds because my space is pretty cramped in that area.

I used black 2" ABS pipe for the vent and rounded it over on both ends after recessing it from behind(with my home-made circle cutting jig).

Here's a shot of the bracing (brace design courtesy of Dan B) glued-up and ready for the sides, top and bottom to be assembled & clamped.









And another with the crossovers installed.









The more I listen to the MT's, the more I like them:jiggy:


----------



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

Somehow I edited out this...
Thanks guys for the compliments. I feel blessed that we all have such fine designs to work from in the first place, courtesy of Jon Marsh.

The veneer was very challenging to work with, but after a lot of trial and error managed to find a method that worked well. Needless to say my wife is very happy that these now match the rest of the quarter-sawn oak furniture in our living room 
Cheers, Bruce


----------



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

F1 Fan (Fred),
Where are you located in Canada?


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

> But like Willy, I'm just waiting for Jon Marsh (God, he must be busy!!) to find the time to cook-up an RS180-based WMTW . He has mentioned using the RS52 mid, as Willy noted, and perhaps will even incorporate a ribbon tweeter. Now that would be sweet
> Hey Willy, I'm glad to hear that there's someone else besides me in the lineup waiting for this center


Yeah, he must be. I really appreciate everything he does for the DIY community though. He is *******' awesome. :clap: 

I am most interested in the RS52, since it supposedly has a lot to offer in terms of preformance/value, and of course the use of a ribbon tweeter would be neat. Eitherway I trust Jon's knowledge and judgement completely. You can be sure that whatever he designs will be niiiiice, and I'll be one of the first to build it. 

I just hope he can find some time in the next 3-6 months to do it. raying:


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

technimac said:


> F1 Fan (Fred),
> Where are you located in Canada?


North East of Toronto.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

WillyD said:


> I am pretty sure that Bruce is using them in separate systems. We are both looking forward to Jon's 3-way using the RS52. I was getting a little impatient a few days ago and almost considered building Dennis Murphy's center, but I'll wait for Jon's. It should be reallllly nice, and match very well with the NataliePs and MTs.


I've been waiting for that center as well.

One of my Natalie P's seems a little quiter than the other after using the Ep1500 with them...Hope i didn't damage anything feeding them that much power. So I might have to get to the bottom of that first.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Beautiful work! I've always been a fan of color matching the baffle to the drivers, that or flat/semi gloss black baffles with nice contrasting wood enclosure.


----------



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

Darren,
Thanks for the compliment. I visited your homepage and now you've got me looking around the listening area, trying to find a space with IB potential.:scratchhead: Structural changes to install an IB require a lot of forethought, but may be well-worth-it in the long run. Hmmmm....onder: 

BTW, you've done outstanding cabinet work on all of your projects!
Cheers, Bruce


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Chances are you won't need any structural changes... you can build a manifold opening of 14.5" X 14.5" for four 15" drivers and it will fit easily between ceiling joists  Of course I have no idea what kind of construction you have at your house. Usually if you have an attic or crawl space or adjoining empty space somewhere you can easily install one.


----------



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

There is one good candidate. It is a 2' x 4' framed chimney chase attached to the outside of the house, above the fireplace and on the side-wall of the listening area. I imagine a grilled opening could be made to look quite attractive (SAF consideration here). How much "IB volume" is needed for four RL-P15's?
Cheers, Bruce


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

The rule of thumb is 10x VAS for your drivers but I believe 4x VAS works. 

I found that no grill is actually less obtrusive if you treat the inside of the manifold as if it were a sky-light opening. Some prefer an array though in which case something like a grill is a must for WAF>


----------



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Darren,

I'll measure up the volume available.

Ohhh, an _array_ :scratchhead:... 

Even more choices...:T 

Cheers, Bruce


----------



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

It's time for me to finally build the Modula NeoD CC to replace the Audax CC that's not matched to the rest of my system.
All this before the rainy season arrives here in earnest.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice work, Bruce. The time and effort you put into the veneer, the port, and the baffle finish really shows and makes the speaker look very professional. Isn't it all those details that cause you so much trouble during the process that make it all worth doing at the end? Well done.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

Man those look sweet. Nice job all around. I always love it when people blend the port into the design. Looks very pro.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Great looking speakers, i bet they sound as sweet as they look.


----------



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words.
We love the sound - everything from percussion to strings to horns seems to be very accurate. The FR is very smooth and blends well with the subs and BassShakers (which are installed in the couch and loveseat).
I have to admit that using heavily-flaked white-oak veneer was the biggest challenge, but I learned a lot and in the end it worked out OK.


----------

